# Lietotāju Izstrādājumi >  Atkal A klase

## Osvalds007

Labdien , visiem! 15 gadus nebiju neko salodējis , tad sapratu vajaga ! Sāku domāt , ko tad īsti gribu izgatavot. Protams , mans hobijs ir bijis audio. Pēdējais , ko kopā ar draugu uztaisījām , bija Leach pastiprinātājs ar iekonsturētu Super A mikroshēmu. Skanēja perfekti. Toreiz ar Peerless akustikām super. Salīdzinājām ar visādiem brīnumiem , mūsējais bija labāks. 
Tātad nolēmu jātaisa pastiprinātājs , tas ir gals. Sāku domāt kādu? Visādi ir bijuši , nav bijusi A klase. Kādu shēmu ? Nejauši uzdūros E-bay šim. Jātaisa ! Pasūtīju kitu un gaidu . Tagad meklēju korpusu un transformātoru. Man pilns darbs ar tažādiem trafiem , bet visiem drausmigi augsti spriegumi + - ap 32-45 V pēc iztaisnošanas ar kondiķi. Negribas pirkt toru , gribu iekļauties mazbudžetā...  ::

----------


## kaspich

Osvald, ko tad Tu man jautaa padomu, ko taisiit, ja 'kits jau pasuutiits'?  :: 
piedevaam, shii sheema [no sknjas viedoklja] ir PILNIIGS suuds.
nee, ok, PAREIZI uztaisiita, IeSPEEJAMS, skanees bisku tabaak pat TDA 2005, bet liidz labam skaneejumam tur kaa liidz kosmosam  ::

----------


## osscar

o, jā tas ir Le monstre  ::  ķīniešu klons  Nu skan viņš ļoti neslikti - visi kas dzirdējuši tā saka, tikai jauda maza, vajag atbilstošu akustiku. Kaspicha viedoklis par šo ir zināms  :: .

----------


## Osvalds007

> Osvald, ko tad Tu man jautaa padomu, ko taisiit, ja 'kits jau pasuutiits'? 
> piedevaam, shii sheema [no sknjas viedoklja] ir PILNIIGS suuds.
> nee, ok, PAREIZI uztaisiita, IeSPEEJAMS, skanees bisku tabaak pat TDA 2005, bet liidz labam skaneejumam tur kaa liidz kosmosam


 Tad ir vērts padiskutēt , kas ir laba skaņa? Visus priboru mērījumus atmetam. Tas nav kritērijs? Bet kas? Tranzistoru pieskaņa? Labi Leach to risināja samazinot atgriezenisko saiti augšējām frekfencēm, super A , palielinot miera strāvu pie maziem līmeņiem... kādas fīčas vēl zināt? Paliek A klase , jā shēma liekas sux. Nestabīla un atkarīga no slodze utt.  Uztaisīšu , salīdzināšu ar savu JVC AX-1 , super vienkārš , bet labi skanošs. 2 aktīvie elementi ,jaudas pastiprinātājs un phono pastiprinātājs. Tas mani šokēja... kādas tik priekšas netika taisītas , virsotne Radiotehnikas УП-001-стерео. Tajā izmetot visu iebuvējām Leach stiprekli .Tā tāda līriska atkāpe.

----------


## osscar

kas tur nestabils ? tā shēma ir ļoti stabila imho. Jā zems DF. ap 1 omu izejas pretestība. A klase . oriģināli bija ar 12V barošanu @ 0.6A, kas dod apm. 6W A klasē. 22V - 2x vairāk +-. Bet karsīs daudz vairāk arī. Man pašam uz 0.8-0.9A miera strāva. barošana apm. 13.5V. Ja liksi uz maza radiatora - izcepsies....jo vairāk karst - jo lielāka miera strāva. Pareizu plati vajag, ja ne fons garantēts. Leach ir ok skanējumā- nav kur piesieties. kādus tad ķīnieši tranzistorus kitā piedāvā ?

----------


## Osvalds007

> kas tur nestabils ? tā shēma ir ļoti stabila imho. Jā zems DF. ap 1 omu izejas pretestība. A klase . oriģināli bija ar 12V barošanu @ 0.6A, kas dod apm. 6W A klasē. 22V - 2x vairāk +-. Bet karsīs daudz vairāk arī. Man pašam uz 0.8-0.9A miera strāva. barošana apm. 13.5V. Ja liksi uz maza radiatora - izcepsies....jo vairāk karst - jo lielāka miera strāva. Pareizu plati vajag, ja ne fons garantēts. Leach ir ok skanējumā- nav kur piesieties. kādus tad ķīnieši tranzistorus kitā piedāvā ?


 Te detaļu saraksts. Jautājums : Varbūt stabilizētu spriegumu? būs stabīlāk?

----------


## Osvalds007

> Osvald, ko tad Tu man jautaa padomu, ko taisiit, ja 'kits jau pasuutiits'? 
> piedevaam, shii sheema [no sknjas viedoklja] ir PILNIIGS suuds.
> nee, ok, PAREIZI uztaisiita, IeSPEEJAMS, skanees bisku tabaak pat TDA 2005, bet liidz labam skaneejumam tur kaa liidz kosmosam


  Pagaidi ? Kur vieta satraukumam A klase tāpēc , ka nekad to neesmu dzirdējis un taisījis... Tagad daudz labu mikroshēmu.. diskrēto vērts taisīt , ja būtu ļoti labi skanoša shēma...ir kas padomā?

----------


## osscar

izejnieki nav oriģinālie, bet derēs. pārējie it kā oriģināli, taču šaubos vai īstie....jo tos jau 100 gadi kā neražo, izņemot lauķus. stabilizēta - nezinu - man nepatīk  ::  labāk tad divus atsevišķus barokļus - nebūs problēmas ja nepariezi zemes savilksi  ::   Nu rēķinies a karstumu - tā te galvenā problēma būs pie 22V. neredzu jēgu no 22V - 1 A ja uzgriezīsi - tad rēķinies ar mega radiatoriem un izejas jaudu ap 15W +-. Bet karsīs arī nevāji. Ja atstāsi 22V un o.5A - A klasē tie paši 6-8W vien būs - un pēc tam aizies B klasē....viņam nav nekāda termo kompensācija - tikai dabīgā tā teikt - radiatora izmērs  ::

----------


## osscar

šis skan pietiekoši labi - jo īpaši augšas - dzidras un detalizētas-dēļ zemā DF bass ir tāds "basīgāks" - man patīk uz 2 josliniecēm , uz Full range - pacēlu,s nav tik izteikts - o.3db +- zemajā galā  - uz augšu plakans.  Jautājums vai tev ir gana jūtīgas skandas - vismaz ar 93db .
vēl stratēģiski kāds pocis - no tā atkarīgs DF. oriģinālā bija 100omu, bet nav tādi Jfet pieejami, jaunākajiem kloniem parasti ir 200-500omu poči....DF zemāks attiecīgi

----------


## Osvalds007

> izejnieki nav oriģinālie, bet derēs. pārējie it kā oriģināli, taču šaubos vai īstie....jo tos jau 100 gadi kā neražo, izņemot lauķus. stabilizēta - nezinu - man nepatīk  labāk tad divus atsevišķus barokļus - nebūs problēmas ja nepariezi zemes savilksi   Nu rēķinies a karstumu - tā te galvenā problēma būs pie 22V. neredzu jēgu no 22V - 1 A ja uzgriezīsi - tad rēķinies ar mega radiatoriem un izejas jaudu ap 15W +-. Bet karsīs arī nevāji. Ja atstāsi 22V un o.5A - A klasē tie paši 6-8W vien būs - un pēc tam aizies B klasē....viņam nav nekāda termo kompensācija - tikai dabīgā tā teikt - radiatora izmērs


 Man ir Sony radiators ar ventilātoru , no muzikas centra , tur dzesēja 2x 100 w , divi stiprekļi tiltā ... domāju , ka pietiks kādi 10w ... ideja galvenais , varēšu salīdzināt vai skan labāk kā Simfonija 001   ::

----------


## kaspich

piedodiet, kungi, es shajaa teemaa nepiedaliishos, juus dzeniet.. dumumu.
lai runaatu par teemu, ir kaut kas jaarubii. bet, var maz rubiit, bet daudz muldet.
katrs izveelaas. es pass..

----------


## kaspich

> šis skan pietiekoši labi - jo īpaši augšas - dzidras un detalizētas-dēļ zemā DF bass ir tāds "basīgāks" - man patīk uz 2 josliniecēm , uz Full range - pacēlu,s nav tik izteikts - o.3db +- zemajā galā  - uz augšu plakans.  Jautājums vai tev ir gana jūtīgas skandas - vismaz ar 93db .
> vēl stratēģiski kāds pocis - no tā atkarīgs DF. oriģinālā bija 100omu, bet nav tādi Jfet pieejami, jaunākajiem kloniem parasti ir 200-500omu poči....DF zemāks attiecīgi


 kas/kas? kas shitas par murgu?????????????????????????

----------


## Osvalds007

Man ir Radiotehnikas skandas ar Dāņu skaļruņiem , ne visai jūtīgas , ir Amfiton skandas ar pjezo pīkstuļiem , diemžēl orģinālos basiniekus nokāvu , tagad stāv Radiotehnikas tipa 35GD 1...

----------


## osscar

nu tu tak pats man Kaspich mācīji, ka vajag to poci šuntēt ar kondensatoriem no source pret ground, tad DF palielinās ...tas bija sen....nu un no tā cik ir tie source rezistori lieli - DF mainās....

----------


## osscar

tad A klase tev garām. A klasi taisīt ar ventilatoriem nav smuki  ::

----------


## Osvalds007

> tad A klase tev garām. A klasi taisīt ar ventilatoriem nav smuki


 piekrītu!!! Nav stils! Ir labs radiātors no Sony stiprekļa ...
Ko saki par šito:  http://www.tnt-audio.com/ampli/hawk_a18_e.html

----------


## Osvalds007

> tad A klase tev garām. A klasi taisīt ar ventilatoriem nav smuki 
> 
> 
>  piekrītu!!! Nav stils! Ir labs radiātors no Sony stiprekļa ...
> Ko saki par šito:  http://www.tnt-audio.com/ampli/hawk_a18_e.html


 Vēl šitas? http://www.passdiy.com/pdf/classa_amp.pdf

----------


## osscar

nu šaubos vai tavs sony radiators turēs 100W izkliedi nonstopā.....tas uz 2 kanāliem.


tādus vajag radiatorus lai iegūtu 20-25W A klasē (divtaktu). Un noturētu radiatora temperatūru 50 grādu robežās.Tu nesaproti kas ir A klase, uzbūvē vienu un tu redzēsi karstumu. pēc 3h. Tur karsts viss - trafs, taisngriezis, emiteru rezistori....

----------


## Osvalds007

> nu šaubos vai tavs sony radiators turēs 100W izkliedi nonstopā.....tas uz 2 kanāliem.
> 
> 
> tādus vajag radiatorus lai iegūtu 20-25W A klasē (divtaktu). Un noturētu radiatora temperatūru 50 grādu robežās.Tu nesaproti kas ir A klase, uzbūvē vienu un tu redzēsi karstumu. pēc 3h. Tur karsts viss - trafs, taisngriezis, emiteru rezistori....


  Neesmu taisījis...A klasi...sāksim taisīt redzēsim.. viens skaidrs 2 problēmas Trafs , būs jāpērk , jo ir daudz labi , ar lielu spriegumu. Jāmeklē radiatori , esmu sastapies ar karstumu , jaunībā disenēs , kad pastiprekļi gāja stundām ilgi uz pilnu klapi , bet šis ir spēcīgāks gadījums.. ko vari ieteikt par radiatoriem , par samērīgu cenu...?

----------


## osscar

http://www.kk-pcb.com/hiraga.html

bet ja ļoti gribas - samet uz maket plates šo mazo - new version un paklausies , patīk vai nē. PCB ar pieejamas.

----------


## kaspich

vechi, bez obid: kur juus taas fantastiskaas sheemas dabuujiet? kaapeec tieshi shiis?
ir kaadi iipashi iemesli?

p.s. tas E atkaartotaajs, ko Normunds kaadu laiku atpakalj ielika, peec zinaama upgrade vareetu tuvoties kam ampa vaardam cienigam.
p.p.s. ja shaadas shemas skan labi, tad.. nu, tad dirsaa ir viss, kas tiek salidzinaats. jeb nav sajeegas, ko/kaa saliidziniaat..

----------


## kaspich

> http://www.kk-pcb.com/hiraga.html
> 
> bet ja ļoti gribas - samet uz maket plates šo mazo - new version un paklausies , patīk vai nē. PCB ar pieejamas.


 ar taadam nianseem sheema ir Le shit, ne Le mostre  ::   ::   ::  

aaksti..

----------


## Osvalds007

> http://www.kk-pcb.com/hiraga.html
> 
> bet ja ļoti gribas - samet uz maket plates šo mazo - new version un paklausies , patīk vai nē. PCB ar pieejamas.


 
Labi , paldies , kad sākšu taisīt , šo tēmu turpināsim  ...   ko vari pateikt par Jamo skandām?

----------


## osscar

tu kaspich viņu esi dzirdējis ? kas tur skan slikti , kas tieši ? Jā zems DF nu un kas no tā ? kas tur tieši neskan ? A klase neskan ? nav izejnieku pārslēgšanās radītās augstā H ?

----------


## Osvalds007

> http://www.kk-pcb.com/hiraga.html
> 
> bet ja ļoti gribas - samet uz maket plates šo mazo - new version un paklausies , patīk vai nē. PCB ar pieejamas.
> 
> 
>  ar taadam nianseem sheema ir Le shit, ne Le mostre    
> 
> aaksti..


 Baigi labi , tad iesaki pats kādu shēmu? Man grūti ko teikt , jo 15 gadus biju ārpus tēmas...! Lai gan nekas jauns nav izgudrots , tikai labāki komplektējošie..

----------


## osscar

nezinu par Jamo neko  ::  skandas jāklausās kopā ar savu iemīļoto pastūzi - jānotestē...viņeim jau ar noteikti 101 modelis dažādās cenās..
radiatori - LV nav lieli pieejami - lētākie lielākie argusā - 190x70x50 . Derēs kādam mazajam divtaktu A klases - līdz 10w. Maksā ap 6Ls gab. Lielākus neesmu redzējis.

----------


## kaspich

ja Tu uzskati, ka skan absoluuti rupji nesimterisks amps, kura tranju miera straavas moduleejaas ar baroshanas sprieguma pulsaacijaam, kuram uz augshaam miera straava nekontroleeti aug [deelj Cin], kuram miera straava nekontroleeti mainaas, pieaugot T [un ne tikai deelj Ube izmainjaam, bet arii delj nopludes straavaam], kuram nav pat atsaistiitas zemes, kuram nav nekaadu aizsardziibas kjeezhu, kuram nav RF traucejumu ierobezhoshanas..
nu, tad mums nav par ko runaat  ::

----------


## kaspich

> http://www.kk-pcb.com/hiraga.html
> 
> bet ja ļoti gribas - samet uz maket plates šo mazo - new version un paklausies , patīk vai nē. PCB ar pieejamas.
> 
> 
>  ar taadam nianseem sheema ir Le shit, ne Le mostre    
> 
> aaksti..
> 
> ...


 neteereeshu laiku  ::  Tev kits jau naak. taatad - izveeli esi izdariijis.

----------


## osscar

Nu laikam nav par ko runāt, jo redz kabeļus un fuses tu aizstāvi, bet piem. visas passa shēmas tev ir lažas(F4, F5, Aleph ut.t..)-nevainai nev ne RF filtri ieejā jebkādi izejā...nav releji , softstarti -nav nekā , bet dīvaini, ka  pērk tos viņa pastiprinātājus - tāpat kā visus čūskas eļļas kabeļus un fuses.

----------


## kaspich

nu, laikam es tomeer rubiiju. lai man buutu savs viedoklis. jeb Tu taa kaa esi gatavs oponeet maneejam?  :: 
jeb arguments ir - peerk?
protams, ka peerk. katrs lohs var salodeet 6 tranjus, ar magjisko nosaukumu 'A klase', dabuut dempingu 3..6 un priecaaties par savu izpluudusho basu.
un, ja ar to veel maz: ir labie onkulji, kas ir platiites [iesaceeja liimenii] sacepushi, paardod detalju komplektus, par sho mega sheemu n lapas sarakstiijushi - kaa to palaist  :: 

p.s. es taa nesapratu, kaapeec Tu piemieneji tos vadus. laikam jau nejeegas rezultaataa, jo vadu nianshu piemineeshana ir pilniigaa harmonijaa ar prastu suudampu kritizeeshanu. diivainaak buutu, ja es runaatu par vadiem, bet teiktu - jaa, shaads amps performee, tam tik daargu vadu klaat  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Nu laikam nav par ko runāt, jo redz kabeļus un fuses tu aizstāvi, bet piem. visas passa shēmas tev ir lažas(F4, F5, Aleph ut.t..)-nevainai nev ne RF filtri ieejā jebkādi izejā...nav releji , softstarti -nav nekā , bet dīvaini, ka  pērk tos viņa pastiprinātājus - tāpat kā visus čūskas eļļas kabeļus un fuses.


 a soft starti nav taapeec, ka viena taada soft starta uzbuuve/darbiiba ir 5X sarezgjiitaaka kaa viss shis 'amps' un satur vairaak elementu  :: 
un, ja veel aizsardziibu pieliks, I stabilizaciju, u.c. lietas, sanaaks 10X vairaak elementu, un atkritiis 99% lohu/pirceeju armijas. no kuriem taapat 99% klausaas suuda mp3 uz kaadu platjoslas suudskaljruni. kaa mums te viens hifiliitinjis, kas klausaas 6gdv uz D klases kita pa 3USD  ::  un ir baigais melomaans  ::

----------


## Osvalds007

> neteereeshu laiku  Tev kits jau naak. taatad - izveeli esi izdariijis.


 Kits , kamēr atnāks???  Labi neesi tik šerps... padalies ar idejām!!

----------


## kaspich

nu, es, iespeejams, izklausos sherps. bet. redz, man nekas nav pret vienkaarshaam konstrukcijaam, un, ljoti iespeejams, shis pat ir ljoti atbilstosh [iz vienkaarshiibas].
BET. man ir pretenzijas, kad/ja shaadas pesidokonstrukcijas tiek pasniegtas kaa kaut kas ieveeriibas cieniigs. taas ir iesaaceeju konstrukcijas ar atbilstoshi nekaadu izpildiijumu. ja taadas skan - otra sashutuma teema. 

es teiktu - salodee sho vareno ampu. un tad redzeesim. ja pievienosies tiem, kam shaads skan - probleema nav. un es esmu velti cepies. ja neskanees, runaasim talaak.

----------


## jankus

:: 
Ja nebūtu šodien bijis tik daudz darba, kā reiz priekš šā būtu pasūtījis pcb.  :: 
Nu jau kuro dienu ar čomu cepjamies par šo tēmu. Ir pat doma taisīt "pa kruto" ar wishay rezistoriem un tamlīdzīgi. Nevaram gan izdomāt kādu barošanu labāk- trafs ar kondensatoriem, regulated power supply, trafs ar kondensatoriem un akumulatoriem vai tikai uz akumulatoriem. Lūk šeit ir shēmas visiem variantiem: http://neazoi.com/page/audio/monstre/monstre.htm
Biju tā kā nosliecies uz akumulatoriem. Pirms stundiņas piezvanīja čoms un sāka klabēt, ka viņa čoms sakot, ka akumulatoriem esot arī savi mīnusi.  :: 
A ko tad iesakat? Apskatīju, piemēram, arī lūk šādu variantu: http://www.kk-pcb.com/mini-a.html ar šādu barošanas bloku: http://www.kk-pcb.com/power-m.html
Lūk šādu mēs ar Oskaru pat dabūjām paklausīties: http://www.kk-pcb.com/aleph-3.html , http://www.kk-pcb.com/power-3.html
Tīri labi iepatikās..

----------


## tornislv

gaļas dēlīši tur labie  :: 
Marantz/NAD/Proton idejas ar divpakāpju apsteidzošo barošanu neizskatīji?

Un vispār, laikam tiešām jāuztaisa kārtīgs emitera atkārtotājs ar C izejā uz wattiem 10  ::

----------


## kaspich

a ko ieteikt, ja patika..  ::  taisi tik augshaa!

The top reference solid state amplifier
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jankus

Es jau gatavojos. Studēju tagad teoriju: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BLfXXRfRIzY  ::

----------


## Osvalds007

> nu, es, iespeejams, izklausos sherps. bet. redz, man nekas nav pret vienkaarshaam konstrukcijaam, un, ljoti iespeejams, shis pat ir ljoti atbilstosh [iz vienkaarshiibas].
> BET. man ir pretenzijas, kad/ja shaadas pesidokonstrukcijas tiek pasniegtas kaa kaut kas ieveeriibas cieniigs. taas ir iesaaceeju konstrukcijas ar atbilstoshi nekaadu izpildiijumu. ja taadas skan - otra sashutuma teema. 
> 
> es teiktu - salodee sho vareno ampu. un tad redzeesim. ja pievienosies tiem, kam shaads skan - probleema nav. un es esmu velti cepies. ja neskanees, runaasim talaak.


 OK!  Neesmu tik tups ! Mocija ziņkārība !   Redzēs kas sanāks..

----------


## arnis

> Jā zems DF nu un kas no tā ?


 Cik tur bija dempings, 3-6 ??? Vai tas ir nopietni ? OK, es saprotu, subjektiivi varbuut ka augshinjas ir taadas miikstaakas, bet vinjas noteikti nav detalizeetas [ ibo tur jaabuut mega labam piikstulim peec definiicijas ] , tas pats attiecas gan uz mid, un it iipashi uz bass diapazonu. tu iepreiksheejaa postaa teici"basiigaaks" skaneejums --- jautaajums, kas jums tie par invaliidu subjiem, kuri normaali neskan ar augstu dempingu, ka tos speciaali ir jaaforsee leenaakus, uz leju, lai jums subjektiivi buutu labi ??? Tak tas zemaa DF deelj izpluudushais basa diapazons ir njirgaashanaas par basu manupraat... subjektiivi varbuut kaadam arii liekas ok, uz specifiskas akustikas, specifisku muuziku klausoties, bet nu plashaakaa meerogaa skatoties, tas tak ir garaam .....

----------


## jankus

Man arī čomaks no Croātijas atsūtīja šodien PCB + vēl CD matricā sarakstītas n lapas kā to palaist. 
Tā nu izdomāju iespamot, ja nu Osvaldam vai kādam citam noder.  :: 
http://85.15.210.7/dazadi/mnstr/le_monstre.pdf
http://85.15.210.7/dazadi/mnstr/le_monstre_PSU_PCB.pdf

----------


## ivog

Tas barotājs gan man izskatās nevajadzīgi sarežģīts - priekš kam tā čupa ar rezistoriem? Klasisks ampa barotājs sastāv no trafa, viena/diviem diožu tiltiem un 2-4 filtra kondensatoriem.

----------


## arnis

ivogTas barotājs gan man izskatās nevajadzīgi sarežģīts - priekš kam tā čupa ar rezistoriem? Klasisks ampa barotājs sastāv no trafa, viena/diviem diožu tiltiem un 2-4 filtra kondensatoriem. Klau, kaa tas iet kopaa ar tavu komentu ieksh kaada cita foruma--- alja -- Pievienots 24 October 2011 - 09:01 
Tā jau ir - tie kas paši nevar neko atrādīt, tie māk citus nolikt


Tas tavs teksts par klasisko barotaaju vnk iespaarda .... 
nee, var jau uzskatiit, ka 5 tranju ampam nekas cits par 2-4 filtra kondensatoriem nav vajadziigs, bet -- manupraat --- taa ir 70-80to gadu domaashana. Un pat tajaa laikaa, krievu laikos bija arii ampi kuriem PSU bija stabilizaacijas un aizsardziibas, sarezhgjiitaakas par konkreetaa hiraga ampa sheemu ...

----------


## osscar

par atseviškiem barokļiem, domāju, ka divi atsevišķi barokļi samazina nepareiza zemējum problāmas. Mazākas izredzes iedzīvoties rūkonī. Mazāka strāva caur filtra kondensatoriem plūst ja dalīts baroklis. izmaksas lielākas. vienam paroklim arī C būtu vairāk jāliek. Nu rezistori pa vidu - skaidrs CRC filtrs - samazina pulsācijas. Pārējie - snubera c+R - skatīt normunda eksperimentus  ::

----------


## ivog

Labi, esmu duraks un klusēju. Lai nu kā, bet esmu redzējis pietiekami daudz komerciālo ampu shēmas (ok, ne hi-end) un tur lielākajai daļai baroklī tiešām nekā vairāk nav.

----------


## kaspich

mja.. kaa redzu, pat shaadas sheemas izraadaas paaraak sarezgjiitas.
taatad.
2 tilti/barotaaji noveersh nesimetriskas slodzes probleemas zemu frekvenchu gadiijumaa [salidzinimaanas/zemakas par tiikla F]. par sho tema bija, aciimredzot, paaraak sarezgjiita. shaadu sheemu vajadzeetu izmantot katram ampam;
tie papildus R samazina U lecienu slodzes I samazinaajuma gadiijumaa - situaacijaas, kad uz zemaam F aiziet pilna 'razmaha' jauda slodzee.

njemot veeraa ampa sheemas prastumu, Io nestabilitaati, absoluuti suudiigu PSRR, es teiktu - barokli noteikti vajadzeeja stabilizeetu. cita lieta - amps ir taads suuds, ka tajaa ko vairaak investeet..

ivo - Tu nu toch vareji v trjapocku. pat vakardienas probleema pieraada, ka par pedeejo gadu, kopsh 'remontee' tos aparaatus, sajeega veel joprojaam ir.. es teiktu - maacies tranzistoru. sore. osscar to teikt nav veerts, visnj apvainosies. bet taa praatoshana neko nerubiijot - smiekliga..

----------


## ivog

> ivo - Tu nu toch vareji v trjapocku. pat vakardienas probleema pieraada, ka par pedeejo gadu, kopsh 'remontee' tos aparaatus, sajeega veel joprojaam ir.. es teiktu - maacies tranzistoru. sore. osscar to teikt nav veerts, visnj apvainosies. bet taa praatoshana neko nerubiijot - smiekliga..


 Nu es jau negribu teikt, ka es baigi kaut ko sajēdzu no shēmu projektēšanas, tas mans komentārs vairāk bija kā jautājums, jo komerciālajiem ampiem es tādas shēmas neesmu redzējis - atbildēji, paldies. Tagad sapratu.
Par vakardienas problēmu - ne jau "tranzistora nezināšana" pie vainas - biju ieciklējis uz to, ka ja tai ķēdei noņem špāni un vienalga ir plaķšķis izejā, tad vaina meklējama citur (tāda doma parādījās, diskutējot ar Torni) ... bet citur īsti nav kur būt tai vainai, tādēļ bija iestājies apjukums un izveidoju to topiku... tagad virzienu zinu, šovakar ceru ka tikšu galā...

----------


## kaspich

cik es saprotu, ka baroshanas celinji sagraiziiti? forsh remonts  :: 
es par shaadu [ja buutu mans audzeeknis] SMAGI pa galvu.

----------


## ivog

> cik es saprotu, ka baroshanas celinji sagraiziiti? forsh remonts 
> es par shaadu [ja buutu mans audzeeknis] SMAGI pa galvu.


 Saprati nepareizi. Izlodēt rezistorus, caur kuriem tiek padota barošana izrādījās vienkāršāk...

----------


## osscar

Tiem kas grib A klasi pamēģināt, varu iemest linku http://www.siliconray.com/ uz akcijas JLH 2005 versijas PCB, kuri pieejami par 0.01USD/gab. limits - 2gab vienam jūzerim. It kā viss notika, pasūtījums aizgāja , summa ok. shipings =0.

----------


## ivog

Nez, man parādīja 15$ šipingu

----------


## tornislv

Es, protams, ne tuvu neesmu Foruma Lielais Kritizētājs, bet man tā shēma kaut kā nepatīk, īpaši jau sagaidāmās problēmas ar DC komponenti un tās staigāšanu izejā. Es saprotu, ka pilni forumi ar "speciālistu" stāstiem, kā elektrolīta izvākšana no atpakaļsaites ķēdes ir skaņu padarījusi "vēl telpiskāku un piesātinātu", bet...

----------


## osscar

Nu laikam čoms sapratis , ka uz LV pa velti neatsūtīsi. jo man no paypala arī noņēma tikai 2centus  ::  nu pa 15USD neņemšu, tad lai šim tiek 0.02 centi, ja prasīs pa šipingu 15usd. 
Nu neviens jau Torni neliedz ielikt to elektrolītu  ::

----------


## tornislv

Nez kāpēc Yamaha A-700, kas man noliktavā mētājas, lai iegūtu 2x25W A klasē, ir izlietojusi ap 30 tranzistoriem uz kanālu, laikam jau Japānā nemāk vienkāršas shēmas projektēt  :: 
Man gan sākumā jāpabeidz darbs pie 400W Holtona, atnāca pa 25 gab IRFP240/9240, nākamnedēļ taisīšu matching, paliks arī lāds pāri lieks, tā ka, ja kādam vajag IRFP240/9240 pa Farnell cenām, tad PM. Piezīmēšu, ka Farnell lapas cenai PVN jāskaita klāt, ja kas.

----------


## australia

> Tiem kas grib A klasi pamēģināt, varu iemest linku http://www.siliconray.com/ uz akcijas JLH 2005 versijas PCB, kuri pieejami par 0.01USD/gab. limits - 2gab vienam jūzerim. It kā viss notika, pasūtījums aizgāja , summa ok. shipings =0.


 Pastāstiet man divos vārdos, kāpēc šī ir A klase?

----------


## kaspich

Torni - Tev ar PVN? suudiigs diilers  :: 
australia - miera straavu shim uzliek lielaku par Imax, kas buutu jaaizcelj uz parezeetaas slodzes. tb, 'neaktiivais' plecs aaraa nesledzaas..

man tikai 1 laameriiKs jautaajums [par shiis sheemas bonusiem nerunaashu] - kas notiek, kas tos pochus laameriigi sagriezh taa, ka ties saiet uz iiso?  ::   ::   :: 

aa, oo, sore, te ir R virknee. redzeeju shemu, kur shis upgrade izpaliek  ::

----------


## tornislv

Kaspich, tu gribi teikt ka tev Baltelectron izraksta rēķinu BEZ PVN?

----------


## Zigis

> Kaspich, tu gribi teikt ka tev Baltelectron izraksta rēķinu BEZ PVN?


 A kādu PVN izraksta Baltelektros? Angļu vai latviešu?
Pa taisno pasūtot, maksāju angļu(19.5%?). Sīkums, bet patīkami ::

----------


## kaspich

> Kaspich, tu gribi teikt ka tev Baltelectron izraksta rēķinu BEZ PVN?


 nee, to gan ne..

----------


## Osvalds007

Tanīs visās shēmās par daudz detaļu!  Vienkārši un efektīvi !

----------


## JDat

ja jau citās shēmās ir pārāk daudz detaļu, tad varbūt arī šaja ir dažas liekas detaļas? Varbūt vispār atteikties no pretestībām, jo tās ir liekas, tikai patērē enerģiju un nosēdina spriegumu...

----------


## osscar

nu ko ta tā :
 tad uzreiz šo :

----------


## JDat

Osscar, parāk daudz detaļu. Nevar vēl vienkāršāk?  ::

----------


## kaspich

> nu ko ta tā :
>  tad uzreiz šo :


 taaks, liekaas detaljas:
FUSE [jo pat, ja tranis saiet uz iiso, vnk karst taa R vairaak];
R1; C2 lieki;
taa R lieka - taas vietaa galda lampa

nu, un tad - jau tuvaak zero component projektam  ::

----------


## JDat

diožu tilta vietā pietiktu ar vienu diodi. Fons nedaudz pieaig, toties harmonikas maigākas ausij... R3 arī varētu izmest... Tā pat caur iepriekšējā aparāta Rout tranzistors dabūs zemi.  ::  AC dakšu arī nevajag. Var tak vadus pa taisno rozetē iespraust... Vienīgi par C3 domāju. Nevaru izdomāt vai var iztikt bez C3 vai tomēr nāksies atstāt...

----------


## kaspich

> diožu tilta vietā pietiktu ar vienu diodi. Fons nedaudz pieaig, toties harmonikas maigākas ausij... R3 arī varētu izmest... Tā pat caur iepriekšējā aparāta Rout tranzistors dabūs zemi.  AC dakšu arī nevajag. Var tak vadus pa taisno rozetē iespraust... Vienīgi par C3 domāju. Nevaru izdomāt vai var iztikt bez C3 vai tomēr nāksies atstāt...


 vajag skaljruni ar 2 spoleem, tad C3 nevajag!  ::

----------


## Osvalds007

> vajag skaljruni ar 2 spoleem, tad C3 nevajag!


 radiotehnika tādu ražo priekš subiem!!!   Youtoobe redzēju šitādu uz viena lauka tranzistora , spēlēja, bija arī apraksts......par skaņu neko nezinu!
šitā shēma bija   http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/ZCA/ZCA.htm

----------


## Jurkins

Kādreiz, kad ZF ģeneratori bija analogie, viens no paņēmieniem amplitūdas stabilizācijai bija ar kvēlspuldzi. Atrodam punktu uz kvēlspuldzes raksturlīknes (spuldze knapi kvēlo) - strāva palielinās, kvēldiega temperatūra pieaug, pretestība tāpat -> strāva samazinās, kvēldiega temperatūra samazinās, pretestība tāpat -> strāva palielinās. Tāds primitīvs integrators. Kā patīk teikt audiofiliem - "first watt" droši vien puslīdz sanāk (pie barošanas 65). Bet kāpēc kvēlspuldzi? Krutāk taču būtu tosteri piemēram. I karstmaizes (ar desu) kā blakusprodukts.

----------


## ddff

Tas ir arii veeljoprojaam populaars risinaajums komponentu aizsardziibai dazhaas akustiskajaas sisteemaas - t.s. "Edisona limiters"

ddff

----------


## osscar

Par cik beidzot ir ziema ( + biku esmu apslimis)  un vajag vienu sildītāju - sadomāju pa fikso šādu samest - 


autors Zviedrs, nosaukums sewa. (tipa 7 wattu pastūzis) . spicē mēras labi līdz 10 V izejā. pastiprināšanas koef. 1, šim vajag ka'du labu preampu , lampinieku piem ar normālu swingu izejā. 


manas fiksās 2h tapušās plates, vēl trūkst pāris rezīši + irfp (nav kādam lieki - Tornim piem ? ) , tā varētu piešķilt.

----------


## kaspich

reaals hiends. ar dempinga faktoru, kas tiecaas uz 0, ja F tiecaas uz basiem  :: 
shaadus risinaajumus muusdienaas sauc par ampiem? un veel tiek godaati taadu 'izgudrotaaji'? es eju atspaardiities..  ::

----------


## JDat

> es eju atspaardiities..


 Ir kāds video kur var redzēt kā notiek "pašatspārdīšanās" process?

----------


## kaspich

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WQGF86U-HM
luudzu!

----------


## tornislv

> vēl trūkst irfp (nav kādam lieki - Tornim piem ? )


 būt jau ir, bet ofisā atvilknē, es pats tur tikai 1 dien taisos ierasties  ::

----------


## osscar

nu es jau ar varu netā uzsūtīt - bet no tevis būtu ātrāk  ::  labi, ok pasūtīšu pats. Nu šis jau ir tāds hai ends, gribēju SE paklausīties, šis būs tāds  ::  DF pofig, maniem FR tāpat Bass nav  :: 
šim salīdzinoši zemākas izmaksās kā citie se ar 100V barošanu. Savākšu - nepatiks-neizmantošu.

----------


## arnis

tos tranjus laikam dzeseet netaisies ? [ kaut simboliski ? ]
pricjom tur bass ? vareetu domaat, ka citas frekvences/ skaljrunji  nav jaadempingo

----------


## osscar

viņi būs otrādi ielodēti - pie radiatora, tagad testam ielikti piemērīt izmērus. skaidrs ka vajag radiatoru - 45 W izkliede - apm pa 22 W uz trani.

----------


## arnis

nu izskataas, ka paaris caurumi arii veel nav izurbti  ::

----------


## osscar

nu nav tranzistoru - nav caurumu  ::  negribējās tagad vakarā ar lielo bori ņemties.

----------


## JDat

> ...pricjom tur bass ? vareetu domaat, ka citas frekvences/ skaljrunji  nav jaadempingo


 Jautājums tā arī palika neatbildēts no osscar puses...

----------


## osscar

re kur simulātorā AFR uz reāla 2 joslu tumbas ekvivalenta - nevienmērība - max. 0.3db. Mājās pie mazām jaudām uzskatu, ka DF nozīme ir pārspīlēta, Ok, es zinu Kaspicha  vai Arņa viedokli, bet man  tagad jau ir krājumos ampi ar dažādiem DF - nu nezinu - nav tur tā atšķirība tik milzīga skanējumā  it īpaši uz FR tumbelēm. PA vai citur , kur milzīgi skaļruņi jādempferē - cita lieta, bet ne jau mājas mazie vieglie skaļrunīši. Un turklāt tas ir muzikālaīs audifīlu koncepsts bez saites.

----------


## arnis

redzi, tiem lielajiem PA skaljrunjiem ir mezhoniigs BL, kas pirmkaart, momentaani izstumj spoli no magneeta, un tikpat mezhoniigi kontroleeta piekares sisteema. Tas vieglais maajas wooferu svars ir taads nosaciits arguments, jo lielai daljai taas piekares sisteemas ir vnk pabriesmiigas, taapat kaa mega zemi BL .

veel viens aspekts kas uz maajas kasteem attiecas--- taas pashas filtru lietas un LPF spoles 3 joslu kastu wooferiem. kaa taadu wooferu lai kontrolee ? 
un veel viens aspekts --- pie tiem mazajiem maajas skaljrunju izmeeriem tapat lai dabuutu kautkaadu skanju, spolei pa magneetu ir jaakustas tos X milimetrus

----------


## JDat

Piebilstot Arnim, bet nedaudz par citu tēmu.
Nez vai jau iepriekš ir runāts, bet par daudzjoslu pasīvajām skandām.
Ir skanda ar 8 omi WF un 8 omi TW. Kamēr sinuss tikmēr viss smuki. Pastiprinātājs redz 8 omi (apmēram) komplekso pretestību. Ja iedot sarežģitu signālu (noise), tad pastiprinātājs redz divus skaļruņus paralēli, attiecīgi 4 omu slodzi. Aijaijai, ko tagad darīt? Simulators to ņem vērā? Kā ar IMD? Gala sānā, pastiprinātājs paliek nevis par signāla pastiprināšanas elementu, bet gan par signāla "izsmērēšanas" elementu.

Jāsaprot viens filosofisks jautājums: Ko grib panākt "būvējot" pastiprinātājus? Atkārtot hirjagas un dzirdēt to +/- pašu ko savulaik dzirdēja hirjagas un teikts ka skan labi. Atvainojos, tas pats kas vadu sildīšanas un kondensatoru mainīšanas sekta.

Vai, tomēr, uztaisīt refrences pastiprinātāju, kur vienkārši dara savu darbu noteiktā paramtru (freq, amlp, DF, NOISE IMD utt utjp) diapazonā. Ne velti Jurkins... Ehh lai nu paliek.

----------


## osscar

Katram sava reference, viena D kalse, otram PA amps , trešam SE lampinieks un ceturtam MBL monobloki nesaprotu tavus tekstus JDAT - šis ir foruma sadaļā lietotāju izstrādājumi - es taisu to ko gribu. Kāpēc tad tik daudzi cilvēki pavelkas uz SE traņu un lampu pastūžiem, bez fīdbeka ut.t. Jo lielāks fīdbeks, jo vairāk harmonikas, fāze ripā + DF labs. Es tā vispārīgi. Es ar ikdienā klausos pēdējo mēnesi divus klasisku AB ampus biampingā ( 2 Leach ampi). Skan labi - bet ik pa laikam man tāpat gribas paklausīties A klase verķus vai čipampus, tiesa viens čipamps tagad pie wii konsoles kalpo par skaņu sistēmu sīkajiem  ::  . ko piesējāties tam Hiragam, ne paši dzirdējuši nekā , turklāt tas patīk visiem kas to dzirdējuši + pēc līdzīgas shēmas ir izgatavoti arī daudzi Musical fidelity ampi, kaut vai tas pats A1 par ko visi izsakās atzinīgi..un po ka nav balanss un DF. Man vel bez tā ir arī F5 klons. Esmu dzirdējis arī F4 klonu + SE Alpeh oriģinālu. Man pati kā tas skan, tāpēc gribu SE pamēģināt savākt un paklausīties. Gribat - vāraties te ar jauniņajiem savā sulā - es varu arī te neko nepostēt.

----------


## Jurkins

Es kā konservatīvs cilvēks, ja dzirdu vārdu pastiprinātājs, tad ar to saprotu verķi, kuram dod iekšā nu 0,75V, 1V, labi 2V un otrā galā piekarina pļurņiku. Un šis brēc pietiekoši skaļi. Tīri teorētiski, jā, šis zviedra garadarbs ir strāvas pastiprinātājs. Visu cieņu šim zviedram par to, ka viņš ir spējis sačakarēt smadzenes lielai daļai DIYistu sabiedrības. Droši vien šie meklē speciāli 120uF kondiķus un 301k rezistoru, jo citādi skaņa toč nebūs tā  :: .

p.s. http://www.vegalab.ru/forum/showthre...BB%D1%8C-LES-9  šis ir daudz interesantāks.

----------


## osscar

kondensatori pi, bet 301 k ir mans nomināls jo man nebija 330k pa rokai  ::

----------


## Jurkins

::  a es domāju, ka tā ir fiška...
Bet gan jau DIY forumos ir garas tēmas, kur tiek apspriests, kur dabūt 120uF un kuri skan labāk - zaļie vai vkļetočku...

p.s. Es tikai īsti nesapratu, pričom te fīdbeks. Vai tajā sabiedrībā tas ir īpaši uzsvērts, ka konkrētais zviedra SE "pastūzis" ir bez fīdbeka? Tad uzdrošināšos apgalvot, ka šim ir 100% fīdbeks.

----------


## tornislv

vispār jau velti pasūtīji, jo man tiem iRFpiem laba cena bija, Farnelā ņēmu virs 25 gab no katra.

----------


## JDat

Kā vienkāršāk pateikt?

Kāpēc jāklausās pastiprinātāji (vadi, kondensatori) nevis mūzika. Taisīt ta tu taisi kā gribi. Tas ir labāk ne kā netaisīt (Piemēram es  :: ), bet nu, kā Kaspich saka: "Kāpēc netaisīt kārtīgi?"

No malas ampi izskatās smuki (vizuāli), bet... Tajā pat laikā: Viens forumā ieliek shemočku u pasaka skan perfekti, mīksti utt. Pārējie kā aunu bars atkārto konstrukciju. Nākošais pasaka, samainīju kondensatorus, skan vēl labāk. Visi maina kondensatorus. Trešais pasaka: Uzliku Carda kabeli. Skan perfekti, neitrāli. Visi liek Cardas kabeļus.

Kāpēc Kaspich tikai vietējos spārda un meģina piespiest domāt?

Vēlreiz: Kāpēc jāklausās pastiprinātāji (vadi, kondensatori) nevis mūzika.

Jāsecina, ka osscar nav tālu no vadu klausīšanās...

Kapēc es nebūvēju. Pamodelēsim: JDat lasa forumus. salasās par dažādiem ampiem. Viens skan laibi, otrs skan silti, trešais skan mīksi. Kuru "būvēt"? JDat analogo elektoniku (reizēm) sajēdz vēl mazāk par osscar (nemāku simulēt). Tad JDat nonāk strupceļa, jo JDat sāk uzdot jautājumus: Kapēc Hirjaga skan tā? Kapēc Hujaga skan šitā. Kur ir atšķirība? Kas to rada? Kurš ir pareizais ceļš? Par cik JDat, nevajag pastiprinātājus, tad ir po. Savulaik Kaspich iedziļinās un saprot kas notiek ar konrēto shēmu un zina kas vajadzīgs, kas nē. A osscar ko? Atkārto konstukcijas. Jēga? JDat atkārto konstrukcijas ar konkrētu mērķi. Osscar visu laiku mētājas no viena uz otru. Kāpēc Osscar nemēģina saprast kur ir sāls un nerisināt problēmu saknē, bet gan cīnīties ar sekām (pat tas nenotiek). Vienkārši man izskatās ka tā "būvēšana" notiek bez kaut kādas sitēmas vai mērķa. TIk pat labi var spīdināt LED ar uz dullo ieliktu pretestību vikrnē (paralēli, kā kuram patīk  :: ) un teikt ka ar šo pretestībi un tādu nominālu LED sīd siltāk, spožāk, maigāk utt.

Par cik (vismaz līdz 18.-feb) pie mums ir demokrātija, tam man ir tiesības izteikt savu kašķigo viedokli...

Atvainojos, par filosofiski-pesimistisku noskaņu.

----------


## kaspich

Osscar, vot es gan toch saprotu, par ko Jdat runaa  :: 
mana doma ir sekojosha: ljoti zemaa liimenii buuveta 2 tranzistoru konstrukcija, kas peec buutiibas ir 'pastipirnaatajs' iesaaceeju graamatinjas 7.lpp sadaljaa 'mana pirmaa konstrukcija' - NAV tiesiigs saukties par  ampu audiofiilu, hififilu, skanjas miiljotaaju vai vinkaarshu elektronikju videe.
shi sheema IR nozheelojama, taas parametri IR nozheelojami.
AFR nevienmeeriiba 0.3dB? a IMD? a faazu raskturlikne? 
tas ir kaarteejais EFEKTU bloks, ne PASTIPRIANATAAJS. ok, teikshu skaidraak - MEESLS PEEDEEJAIS. bet, katrai konstrukcijai [teoreetiski] ir tiesiibas eksisteet. trakaakais, ka shaadus meeslus cilveki [Tu, Osscar] klausas, un DZIRD nianses. luuk, te jasaka - tad KO juus tur dzirdiet?
tad, varbuut ir jaakonstatee:
a) nav sajegas, kas buutu jaadzird;
b) nav dzirdes, un taapeec nekas netiek dzirdets;
c) ir tik speciiga ietekme par pokemonu sarakstiitajiem murgiem, kas buutu jaadzird, ka to arii dzird deelj pashiedvesmas?

kaa var buut tik dramatiski atskjirigs liimenis, ka vieni dzird 0.001% deltu, ko ienes viens kabelis vai kondensators baroshanas ieejaa, a citi NEdzird IMD PROCENTOS, AFR devienmeeriibu DECIBELOS, faazu liiknes nobiides SIMITOS graadu, DF atskjiriibu starp 1000 un 1..
KAA TAS VAR BUUT?

----------


## osscar

kas ir kārtīgi ? parasts AB/B klases amps  (tādu es varu veikalā nopirkt pa pāris simtiem-tādu man nevajag )? Mani neinteresē  kondensatori un vadi pa lielām šaibām. Bet gan dažādi dzelži. Par to ka visi ir auni, kas atkārto , tam es nepiekrītu - cilvēki atkārto to kas patīk. Kaut vai par to pašus F4 vai  F5 vispopulārākos kolonus ārzemēs, vienu negatīvu atsauksmi līdz šim esmu dzirdējis un tā pati par tēmu ka 25W ir par maz. Krievijā tos neklonē, jo krieviem nav naudas, tie bakstās ar STK, LM , TDA un filozofē forumos. Reāli uz to nāciju normālu uzbūvētu aparātu ir minimāls skaits.
Nu cik tad prasa darbu samest F5 vai F4 uz maketnieka un izteikt savu viedokli ? A šī shēma ir tāds ala ZEN variants. Sākumā bija ar vienu trani , tad papildus strāvas avots.
Nu jā tiek apgalvots ka nav feedbeka, es ar viņu neredzu ...Ja apgaismosi - paldies jau iepriekš. 


P.s. Torni - es vēl nepasūtīju - uzsitīšu pirmdien PM.

----------


## kaspich

nu, ja Tu saki, ka viena negatiiva atsauksme.. zini, es teikshu taa - normaalas sajeegas/limenja forumos shaadas hijagas nebuuvee. pokemonu liimenja forumos? abet protams, nejeegam labi skanees. i katrs lohs tos paaris tranjus var samest.
un galvenais - kaapeec ir jaaklausa CITU atsauksmeem? veel jo vairaak - PILNIIGU nejeegu?
Osscar, kad es iemetu teemu par skatuves leitaam, aks ir PAMATS, lai vispaar SAAKTU saprast, KAS buutu jaadzird, Tu nosviidi. 
te tachu 'dzirdeeshana' aprobezhojas ar 'miiksts bass, maz augshu'. shiis te konstrukcijas [peec buutiibas] buutu celjamas IESAACEEJU sadaljaa, nevis jaameegjina biidiit audiofiilija.
taa tachu ir skanju lietu DEGRADESHANA. agraak [atkaartoshos] shaadas sheemas lika IESACEJU PIRMO konstrukciju sadaljaas. bet te - mees tuvojamies hiendam  ::

----------


## Jurkins

ĀĀĀĀĀĀĀ.... Kāds ZEN variants!!! Šis ir izteces (bļin, jūk man tie latviskie termini) atkārtotājs - viens no trim lauktranzistoru pamata slēgumiem ar 100% atpakaļsaiti.

Un par krieviem tā īsti nepiekritīšu. Tas, ka viņi nebūvē F5 klonus, neliecina par garīgu atpalicību.

----------


## JDat

Davai sāksim ar vēl vienu dimulatoru:
JDat beidzot nolēma klausīties mājās mūziku (hipotētiski). Kā ja sākumā. Apetīte rodas ēdot, tapēc sāksim ar kaut ko vienkāršu, un, protams DIY. Lētāk un pats gribu visu uztaisīt? Ko man vajag? CD, pastiprinātāju, skandas. Kā mani darbā mācīja:
1) Saprast ko klientam vajag
2) Saskaņā ar 1. izvēlēties skandas
3) Saskaņā ar 2. izvēlēties pastiprinātāju.
4) Saskaņā 3. izvēlēties CD spēlētāju.

Kā skandas izvēlas, to atstās citai reize.
Kā izvēlēties shēmu pastiprinātājam.
Ja skandas ir pasīvās divu joslu virsū rakstīts 8 omi... Jauda 50 W. Jūtība 89 dbSPL @ 1W @ 1m .
Osscar, cik saļi man skanēs istabā kad ietopīšu 50W.

Pastiprinātāju: vienkāršu un lai labi skan. Kādu jaudu man vajadzēs pastiprinātājam?

Jūsu ieteikumi, kungi? Kādu shēmiņu, kādu linku...

----------


## osscar

es neteicu, ka viņi ir atpalikuši. viņiem nav nekādu baigo jaunumu.....viens un tas pats  -quad, holtons un vecie no radio. Jā šis ir atkārtotājs , bet koncepts kā tāds ira la dzen.

----------


## JDat

Kaut ko jaunu?

A kas vainas vecajām konstrukcijām, kuras patiešām ir labas?

Varbūt jāsak ar pamaitem un jāizgudro jauns oma likums? Tad varēs arī jaunas shemočkas un jaunus konceptus taisīt...

----------


## kaspich

> es neteicu, ka viņi ir atpalikuši. viņiem nav nekādu baigo jaunumu.....viens un tas pats  -quad, holtons un vecie no radio. Jā šis ir atkārtotājs , bet koncepts kā tāds ira la dzen.


 kaads DZEN?
izteces atkaartotaajs ir HUN!
kopemitera sleegums - PUK
bet kopbaazes un augstfrekvencei: Nublissimo no Dzao Ha Dunona.

juus ko - tieshaam neziniet lielaakos ampu buuveetaajus?  ::

----------


## wanderer

Kima Čenuna būvētos ampus un shēmas apbrīno un pielūdz visi kwangmyong diyuseri.

diemžēl kwangmyong no pārējā neta ir izolēts, tāpēc mēs par to neko nezinām  ::

----------


## tornislv

> Krievijā tos neklonē, jo krieviem nav naudas, tie bakstās ar STK, LM , TDA un filozofē forumos. Reāli uz to nāciju normālu uzbūvētu aparātu ir minimāls skaits.


 nu te tu mazliet garām nošāvi un sarunāji muļķības  ::

----------


## kaspich

lai buutu kas par teemu:
skatiit shaada ampa THD simulatoraa ir FAIL.
kaapeec? taapeec, ka simulators neietver kropljus, ko radiis taada slodze kaa skaljrunis. tb, skaljrunja Z NAV lineaars, tas mainaas/ir saistiits ne tikai ar lineaaraam lietaam [kpd uz dotaas F, mehaaniskaa slodze difuzoram, faazu nobiides], bet arii Bl IZMAINJAS [deelj X, deelj kerna parmagnetizeeshanas], deelj nelineaaras difuzora pretestiibas [deformaacijas]. tb, visi iemesli, kas rada pasha skaljrunja THD, radiis papildus THD arii ampa izejaa [jo shaadiem hujagaam u.c. suudiem ir LIELA izejas pretestiiba].
ok, te var runaat par ampa kaa atseviskajas vieniibas THD, vai visas sisteemas THD, bet - kroplji [nelienaarie - THD un IMD] pieaugs DRAMATISKI. veel vairaak - te ir visi iespejamie iemesli, lai rastos IMD juura [amplituudas modulaacija vs F, nelinearitaats produktu neslaapeeshana, nokluushana citaas joslaas, u.c.].

----------


## Jurkins

Osscar, ja jau Tu saki, ka krievi neko jaunu nevar izgudrot, kas jauns ir šajā "zviedra shēmā? 
Izteces atkārtotājs? Nē, tas ir standarta slēgums.
Kaut kāds īpaši lineārs strāvas avots dinamiskajā slodzē? Nē. Viselementārākais, pie tam bez jebkādas T kompensācijas. Nu tur gan pieņemu, ka uz lieliem radiatoriem kliedējot daudzus desmitus vatu un derīgajam signālam audiofilu "firstwatt" tas ir vienalga.
Kaut kā īpaši iestatīts darba punkts. Nē. 
Kaut kāda kropļu kompensācija. Arī nē.
Vairāk nezinu, ko uzskaitīt.

----------


## kaspich

http://grantfidelity.com/site/files/...internal01.jpg

luuk, arii shaads ir A klases amps. idioti, kaadas 1000 reizes vairaak detaljas samudriijushi  ::

----------


## wanderer

mani interesē A klases ampi, bet... *kas tas tāds?*

----------


## JDat

> http://grantfidelity.com/site/files/...internal01.jpg
> 
> luuk, arii shaads ir A klases amps. idioti, kaadas 1000 reizes vairaak detaljas samudriijushi


 ... un prasa 6 ciparu skaitli par tādu. Mūsu DIY "specialisti" par dažiem desmitiem uzlodēs ampu, kurš "skan" labāk par šo GRANDu...  ::

----------


## tornislv

JUngsons? Tas tak lētais gals, knapi līdz 2KLs pavelk...

----------


## wanderer

Paskatījos, kas tas vispār ir. Nu, ja viņu ampi ir tādi paši, kā saits (līki javaskripti, 404 utt.), tad ... būtu normālam webmasteram iezieduši kādus juaņus, lai neblamē kantori  :: 

Tas tur kaspicha bildē laikam ir JA-99D. Pie pēdējā specifikācijas punkta es palēcos krēslā mazliet.

----------


## kaspich

re, kur kaut kas tehniski cieniijamaaks  :: 
http://www.soulution-audio.com/en/se...ions/index.php

----------


## wanderer

http://www.audioanalogue.net/class-a-se-PS52-scheda67.html

pag.gada vinneris un kas viss vēl ne. Žēl, ka diagrammu nav.

kad iedomājos, cik tādam varētu būt šips no ebaja, paliek šķērmi, un aprēķini steigšus apraujas  :: 

tam solutionam, atšķirībā no ķīniešu brīnuma, gan ir traki glīts priekšpaneļa spozmes minimālisms. Gribētos uzmest aci ķeskām...pasiekalošanās dēļ, protams.

----------


## arnis

[ es domaaju soundsolutions ] nu shito buutu veerts taadaa mieriigaakaa atmosfeeraa paklausiities  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Es labprāt  ::  šim shēmtehniskos risinājumus apskatītu.

----------


## tornislv

DIY forumos viens vjetnamiets bija reverso engineering vienam Goldmundam veicis. Hujaga reversā , tur pat aizsardzības komparatora shēma AFAIR katram izejas tranzistoram bija atsevišķs modulis, un tie izejnieki tur bija , liekas, 16 vai cik uz kanālu. No tā Goldminda varētu kādus 50 hujagas uzbūvēt i pāri detaļas paliktu.

----------


## Jurkins

Es vairāk domāju par shēmas struktūru, tas ir skaidrs, ka izejniekus vajag veselu baru, lai šie strādātu kolektoru strāvu diapazonā, kur beta mainās iespējami maz, piem populārajam 2SC5200 (šajos ampos gan jau stāv citi) pie 3A sākas kritums, lai šie pat nedomā pietuvināties SOA u.t.t., nu ja, un kāpēc neielikt katram savu aizsardzības moduli, ja klients par šo ampu noskaitīs pieklājīgu summiņu.

Jā u,n starp citu, pie 100 C h21 no Ic ir kļuvusi absolūti horizontāla. Paņemam milzu radiatoru, saliekam žūksni traņu, uzsildam līdz kādiem 85-90 un  :: ... vēl nokaskodējam...

Reku http://www.asraudio.de/presse/T08RusAudio04EM2Ex.pdf amps trijās kastēs ar kopējo masu 126 kg
.

----------


## wanderer

labs  ::  iedveš cieņu, pat bijību. Bet LV laikam tādu paklausīties un apčamdīt nespīd.

----------


## tornislv

Es reiz eBajā *gandrīz* nopirku ASR Emitter I, tikai ampa daļu, bez barokļa, nodegušu ar dūmiem, biju pat gatavs lielu naudu maksāt, apstājos pie 200EUR, aizgāja pa ~ 1100 EUR  ::

----------


## arnis

domaa bija veerts meejginaat ? tak elektroliiti muusdienaas neko nemaksaa :P :P :P

----------


## tornislv

Es tak teicu - ampu, BEZ barokļa, kā reiz ar domu, ka Arguss netālu  ::  bet nu > 1K EUR par nodegušu maksāt... paldies  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Un jāsaka, ka paskatoties uz shēmu, rodas jautājumi. Es gan esmu darbojies tikai ar  krievu KP904 un pēc tam ar IRFiem, nezinu, kā tie SK&SJ uzvedas, bet liekas jocīgi, ka aiz kopizteces uzmauc n-tos pārus. Ņemot vērā, ka šie nav laterāļi, bez izteces rezistoriem...

----------


## tornislv

šiem cik atceros nebija poztīva t atkarība, kā irfiem, aizmukšana mazāk iespējama. Bet nu iztecē kaut ko jau nu gribētos gan, sirdsmieram  ::

----------


## Jurkins

2SK1530 nav laterāļi, nezin kā tur ir.

----------


## guguce

> re, kur kaut kas tehniski cieniijamaaks 
> http://www.soulution-audio.com/en/se...ions/index.php


 Ir jau vēl kur izvērsties - to ciparu daļu noīsināt, kazi kādas 
vēl tehnoloģijas iebāzuši.  
Un ventilators ar iekšā.

----------


## tornislv

Re ku vēl vienu neejošu tirgo, kam te gribējās ko eksluzīvāku?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/190636002085

----------


## osscar

Modificētais F5 turbo :

----------


## kaspich

gjeniaali. audiofiilijas augstaakaa pilotaazha.
noveelu passam un co kaadreiz saakt ko apjeegt.

----------


## Jurkins

Bet par ko es viņu cienu - par viņa spēju ietrīt savu turbo puspasaulei. Nez, viņš gadījumā neiet uz sinagogu?

----------

